# Mac AirPort Connection Error



## clikonco (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello,
Recently I got an AirCard for my Mac Ibook G3 running tiger. However I don't have a AirPort Base station, and only a D-Link 624 wireless router. Now my questions are: 1) Do I have to have a AirPort Base Station to use wireless internet; 2) If I do not need the AirPort Base Station, then how can I connect to the D-Link Router. I have searched other forums and have not found a solution. When I turn on the AirPort Card, it can see the router just fine, but when I try to connect, after typing in the password, and after a couple of seconds, an error messages pops up saying I cannot connect. So thats the problem. Any word of advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jbumpus (Mar 17, 2009)

Does the message say anything other than cannot connect? What type of encryption are you using on the D-Link WEP,WPA, WPA2 etc.


----------



## clikonco (Jan 13, 2010)

All it says is error in connection. For encryption I use WPA-PSK, but I have tried connecting using different kinds of encryption yet it still does not work.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

clikonco, what firmware version does your router currently have?

Try upgrading to the latest version. (See Support Resources link.)

Hope that helps!


----------



## clikonco (Jan 13, 2010)

I have Firmware Version: 2.42, I will try to upgrade the firmware. Thanks!


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

Try putting $ before the password....sometimes works


----------



## clikonco (Jan 13, 2010)

Um yeah, I tried it still does not work anyone else have any ideas?


----------

